# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses reguladores

## yonchu

Hola a todos, me presento, soy aficionado al piragüismo y he conocido el foro buscando información para mis próximas excursiones.

 El caso es que me gustan mucho los embalses reguladores (creo que se denominan asi) como es el caso del pantano de Bolarque, que no varía apenas su nivel (un metro y medio) de modo que las orillas siempre están verdes, y los accesos en el mismo sitio.

Me gustaría saber donde puedo encontrar un listado que refleje esta característica de este tipo de embalses.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hola Yonchu.
 Embalses del estilo que comentas, además del de Bolarque, me vienen a la cabeza a bote pronto:
-Almoguera un poco más abajo, casi siempre está lleno. Para dar agua a la central y a La Sagra
-Picadas, bajo San Juan.
-Azután, prácticamente siempre está al mismo nivel.
-El Villar también suele estar a un buen nivel gran parte del año.
-El Encinarejo en Andújar también es agradable de visitar.

Se me ocurrirán más, los pondré cuando me acuerde.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola yonchu, bienvenido alforo.
En Cataluña hay bastantes, así de memoria están el de Sant Llorenç de Montgay, Riba.roja y el de Flix, pero hay algunos más.

Saludos

----------

